# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Vlissingen (Holland)

## dimkad1969

ENA EMPORIKO LIMANI TIS HOLLANDIAS ME POLY VROXI!!!!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να βάλουμε και μερικές φωτογραφίες...


Το Ανατολικό λιμάνι (Vlissingen Oost ή Sloehaven)


Cittershaven



Πηγή εικόνων: http://www.portofzeeland.com/

----------


## Leo

Η άλλη του ονομασία Flushing (φλούσινγκ το λένε οι ντόπιοι, φλάσινγκ κάποιοι άλλοι)!

----------


## fotini86

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες σε σημείο που νομίζεις ότι είναι ψεύτικες!

Αυτό που μου έκανε περισσότερο εντύπωση είναι οι ανεμογεννήτριες στο πίσω μέρος των φωτογραφιών. 

Επίσης ομολογώ πως πρώτη φορά βλέπω - έστω και από φωτογραφία - (εκ-)φόρτωση χύδην φορτίου.

----------

